# More cold weather lambing



## woodsie (Feb 5, 2014)

Just went outside to find triplet ewelings…great way to start the year. Too bad it is the coldest day of the year but they are in a jug with two heat lamps now and dry. 

Well the sheep won the contest as to who was going to have babies first….oh well. All are about the same size but one is a little clued out and I am not sure she is finding the teat. Bundling up now to go make sure that one is getting fed.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

YAY!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations !!!!!  Hope they all figure out the nursing soon!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Ruus (Feb 6, 2014)

Yay for ewe lambs! Where are the pics???​


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 6, 2014)

Congratulations! How are they doing this morning?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 6, 2014)

CONGRATS!! All ewes!


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats!! Its always such a releif when all goes well!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats awesome!!!!   Congrats!!!  Pics!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the healthy lambs!!   Yes, WHERE are the photos?


----------



## woodsie (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are the pics of the triplets.

The cute white one did not do well outside in the cold and after the first night we found her laying near dead outside. We got her warmed but she was doing a weird star gazing thing throwing her head back when I syringed her with colostrum replacer and was paddling and eyes rolling/twitching. Was not looking good but we decided to take an all natural human prenatal vitamin and a dissolvable b-complex vitamin and crushed them up and syringed her, wrapped her up and cuddled her for a few hours…within a couple hours she had a suck reflex and took a warm bottle of colostrum replacer…and she was up and going. I tried her outside again with mom and although mom was accepting of her she just did not have enough in her to make it out there. As we are preparing for our own baby we decided to give her away to a 4h family that had the time and attention she required.  My girls were sad to see their "snowflake" go but we can go visit her at the fall fair where she will be showing. Happy endings all around!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! They are so sweet looking!
Wonderful you could bless another family. The children can rejoice in being a small part of bringing that joy to someone else! 

BTW- LOL waiting on "woodsie" labor thread


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2014)

They are adorable congrats


----------



## woodsie (Feb 7, 2014)

Noticed this afternoon we had another one very close…sure enough she delivered gorgeous big twins…a boy and a girl. Super cute but it is cold again so I broke out the hairdryer to make sure everyone was really dry. 

Lots of straw bedding and the last set got the boot out of their cozy kennel with heat lamps for the new ones….hoping they find a new spot with the straw and out of the drafts. They have run in shelters but they are still looking kind of lost, hopefully they all figure it out. I'll try to get pics tomorrow.

Well the sheep have officially beat me, which I guess is a good thing as I wouldn't be out there drying lambs with a hairdryer while labouring myself, well maybe, would provide for a good distraction…another benefit of home births - lol!. I thought we were close last night but contractions peetered out after 4 hours….I guess I have my own "doe code" going on.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh the joys of the cold….one of the other triplets was a mess in the back end…brought her in and some poop must have frozen on and then a day of pees and poos was frozen all over her back end. YUCKY! nothing like spending your saturday morning pre-coffee…with a lamb in the bathroom sink rubbing and picking poop off a newborn lamb's bumb, with my 3 other littles and big belly squished into our bathroom. Oh what we do for the ones we love!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2014)

You're a good sheepie mom...and yes...the things we do, eh?  Can't wait to hear of your own human baby arriving safely!!!!  Glad the lambies are doing okay and they are super cute!!!


----------

